# [US] H: Beau, Stitches, Kid Cat etc  LF: Pudge, Pietro, etc.



## Camillion (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a surplus of cards with only a few definite keepers so I figured why not attempt to trade them? I can give positive trades (pokemon card trades but still) from Youtube! Should work fine but I'll test before shipping. All cards will be safely sleeved and toploadered as well ^-^

Have:
Stitches (tentative trade for starred villagers)
Candi
Julia (tent. for starred)
Carrie
Buzz
Plucky
Maddie
Bitty
Dobie
Cashmere
Admiral
Paolo
Leopold
Piper
Snooty
Ike
Stella (Tent. for starred)
Sylvana
Beau
Fuschia
Merry
Kid Cat (Tent. for starred)
Scoot
Moe
Tangy
Pate
Filbert
Doc
Ankha
Carmen
Coach
Kevin
Baabara
Monty
Bubbles
Chow
Rolf
Drago
Hugh
Ed
Kitt
Diva
Hippeaux
Zell
Ken
Pecan
Also have a few non-villagers: Blanca, Booker, Jack, Grams, Lottie, Mable

Seeking:
Pudge*
Papi
Punchy
Pietro*
Kidd*
Antonio*
Rod*
Drift
Snake*
ANY of the wolf crankies*
Rasher
Static
Whitney
Freya
Vivian*
Diana*
Tammy
Phoebe
Pashmina*
Peanut*
Rosie*
Caroline
Celia
Gayle*
Maple*
Molly
Vesta

That's about it! I'm a teensy bit of a newbie when it comes to these amiibo cards so if one or more of these villagers don't have a card, please let me know! Happy trading c:


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 22, 2017)

I have 
Kidd


Need 
Mostly Hugh 
Ankha

PM me and let me know if you'd like to work something out tysm c:


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 22, 2017)

*I have Pudge, Wolfgang and Chief, would you be willing to trade for Stitches and Drago? *


----------

